
Ask HN: What is the best you have managed with a free or a cheap cloud service? - hvaoc
I have always wondered what one has done substantially using the benefit of free and cheap offerings from various cloud services.<p>Examples:<p>Using $5 Digital Ocean droplet to manage my own VPN &#x2F; EMail server.<p>Share the cool tools&#x2F;services that you managed to build for yourself. Only hobby or personal projects, not your startups.
======
verdverm
I opt to go for a more expensive (on sticker) cloud because I make up the
difference in labor costs.

GCP is our first choice

